# McManor made the 10:00 news



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

ABC Chicago showed picture's of our house tonight. Boy did my the kids go nuts seeing it. Here's a link with photo's from Chicago area. http://abclocal.go.com/wls/gallery?...estyle_community/community&id=6451278&photo=1


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That's really great! Your place looks awesome! Some nice pics in the bunch too. Nice to see so many people get into decorating.


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Outstanding Job, and Congrats on the news coverage!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That was you? I saw that. Good job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll bet you went almost as nuts as the kids did (I know I would). Congrats.

Looks like you have a lot of good haunting company in your area.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Congrats on the coverage.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice job! I tried submitting mine but the emails wouldnt go thru. I did have abc7 come out last year and the year before with a camera man. That was pretty cool.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

OK RoxyBlue I didn't want to sound too nuts. But it's nice to see your stuff get appreciated after all the late nights of working on everything. Also thanks to everyone on this site. This is the best place to go before you start any prop.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

There are some seriously cool picture/props/haunts in that group. Thanks for sharing them with us and congratulations.


----------

